# project Higgins gender bender !!



## Tin machine (Aug 28, 2013)

*gender bent , HELL bound*

gender change , I like them better this way , just me I guess .


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 28, 2013)

Interesting build.


----------



## Tin machine (Aug 28, 2013)

*massaged it somemore today*

1952 schwinn  and it looking better !!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 28, 2013)

U must do dat fer a liv'n.....


----------



## Tin machine (Aug 28, 2013)

*welder by trade*

well I am a industrial welder by trade , large structures , but bicycles are my passion ,landed a lot of girls bikes ...and just decided to gender change them all , don't have alot in them and it just fun for me !! plus I Think they look better gender changed ...lol


----------



## Tin machine (Aug 28, 2013)

*gender change schwinn also*

gender benders  1947 hawthorne


----------



## Tin machine (Aug 31, 2013)

*progress today*

you look marvelous !!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 31, 2013)

*Pretty damn cool!*

You have mad skills at fabrication my friend. Love it.


----------



## c1run1 (Aug 31, 2013)

looks really cool i bet it will make a few people scratch there head .


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Aug 31, 2013)

Is that the original girls tank? I love the whole look. Are you available to do one for hire?


----------



## Tin machine (Sep 3, 2013)

*yes I can do one for you !*



Stinky_Sullivan said:


> Is that the original girls tank? I love the whole look. Are you available to do one for hire?




yes I would be happy to do one for you , I am about to retire and this is what I will be doing to stay busy you can reach me at Tin.machinebikes@yahoo.com  thanks Anthony


----------



## Tin machine (Sep 3, 2013)

*both tanks are huffman Arflyte girls tanks*



Stinky_Sullivan said:


> Is that the original girls tank? I love the whole look. Are you available to do one for hire?




both tanks are girls Huffman built tanks with horns in them , I like them because of there shape , and the louvers on them , but a regular girls tank will work also it just has to be positioned , not a problem !!!


----------



## michaelk (Sep 3, 2013)

*A little red white and blue....*

Reminds me of a flag waving in the wind.


----------



## Tin machine (Sep 3, 2013)

*thank you to  each member*

thanks you


----------



## Tin machine (Oct 23, 2013)

*under an American sky !!!*

thanks youuus


----------



## TINYuproar (Dec 21, 2013)

Anyone know where the photos went for this thread or where I could find them again? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin machine (Dec 26, 2013)

*gender benders !!!*

pics of gender benders  for youuuss guys ...and girls ..lol


----------



## Tin machine (Dec 27, 2013)

*where do bad girls go ? when they die*

they don't go to heaven where the Angels fly !!!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 27, 2013)

First one is really awesome, but dude, ya got's to paint 'em!!!!!!


----------



## Tin machine (Dec 27, 2013)

*I suck at painting !!*



bricycle said:


> First one is really awesome, but dude, ya got's to paint 'em!!!!!!




thanks bro ...I am not to good at painting as you can tell !! ....lol


----------



## mike j (Dec 28, 2013)

Tin machine, you have some really interesting & imaginative creations. That last one, I think, you have truly bent to a whole new gender.


----------



## Tin machine (Dec 28, 2013)

*thanks Mike*



mike j said:


> Tin machine, you have some really interesting & imaginative creations. That last one, I think, you have truly bent to a whole new gender.




I like that one Mike ...its pretty messed up lol !!  this bike has no idea what it is !! lmao it started out as a 1952 schwinn majestic


----------



## Tin machine (Dec 28, 2013)

*whats funny*

no disrespect intended , knowing this site is all about  true Antique bicycles ,I AM SURPRISED  I haven't been tared and featherd and banned !!  I love the old classics also , but I ended up with 6 girls bikes and I KNEW they were not worth alot so I just had some fun cutting them up !! and I have to say I made money on them !!!


----------



## DWmonarksuperdeluxe (Dec 29, 2013)

I like the '39 ford deluxe hood ornament on the bike you shared with the red tires!


----------



## Tin machine (Dec 30, 2013)

*you are right*



DWmonarksuperdeluxe said:


> I like the '39 ford deluxe hood ornament on the bike you shared with the red tires!




thanks , I was told when I bought two of the ford fender trims that they were 40's ford butyou maybe right on ? DW


----------



## tailhole (Jan 5, 2014)

Tin machine said:


> gender benders  1947 hawthorne




Great lines on this one!  Excellent work!


----------



## Tin machine (Jan 8, 2014)

*thanks for the comp TAILHOLE !!*

thought I was thru with gender benders but , had some parts laying around decided to use them ? fun building these things !! even if nobody wants them ...lol


----------



## mike j (Jan 9, 2014)

Tin Machine, This one definitely needs a tank, in my humble opinion. I know you can do it.


----------



## Tin machine (Jan 9, 2014)

*yes sir Mikej*



mike j said:


> Tin Machine, This one definitely needs a tank, in my humble opinion. I know you can do it.




yes  Mike I think your right , I do like seeing the lower tubes and there flow but I DO have a idea for a tank ? mike  thanks buddy !!!


----------



## Tin machine (Jan 9, 2014)

*mistyblue*

wiped it down this morning with some cleaner misted some honda blue on it to blend and save patina ? tricky !! to say the least cleared also .....turned out ok ?


----------



## 2psps (Jan 9, 2014)

beautiful work!


----------



## mike j (Jan 9, 2014)

I think you're on to something here, who said you can't paint?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 9, 2014)

Perhaps you can perform a gender bender on the kickstand, so it doesn't need a prop when the tires are inflated.
Chris


----------



## Tin machine (Jan 9, 2014)

*kick stands*



scrubbinrims said:


> Perhaps you can perform a gender bender on the kickstand, so it doesn't need a prop when the tires are inflated.
> Chris




kickstand should be the same male or female its a balloon era bikes so the tires are not to big it will stay up on the stand but like most of my bikes I Don't like how far they lean over , I Like them to stand up straight with just a little lean ?


----------



## Tin machine (Jan 9, 2014)

*thanks mike j*



mike j said:


> I think you're on to something here, who said you can't paint?




thanks mike ...I can get by but ? but I envy great painters and what they can do with a bike !!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 10, 2014)

*Great Idea...*

They  look cool,Wish I kept a couple of my rough girls bikes.


----------



## Tin machine (Jan 10, 2014)

*thanks PChiggins*



PCHiggin said:


> They  look cool,Wish I kept a couple of my rough girls bikes.




thanks bud !!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 10, 2014)

Wish I'd seen your work a year ago. I would have rather made my own from your idea. My friend spotted these @ the local Wal-Mart and we had to have one. We  thought they kinda looked like a chicks bike but think they're cool and bought 'em anyway.They ride on 32" wheels. I trashed the ugly fenders.


----------



## Tin machine (Jan 10, 2014)

*added some 40's ford trim !!*

added some trim from a 40's ford I had two of them , this fender was not as long asmyother one but I likeit on there !!


----------



## Tin machine (Jan 10, 2014)

*one more*

pic indulge a old dude ...lol


----------



## epiphonesg1nut (Jan 16, 2014)

Thinking about doing. This to my 60's galaxy flyer


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 17, 2014)

The more I see this bike the more I like it


----------



## bike (Jan 17, 2014)

*I have been saving just such a light for 25 years*



Tin machine said:


> pic indulge a old dude ...lol




for the day I get off my a** and build something


----------



## Tin machine (Jan 18, 2014)

*thank you sir !!*



HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> The more I see this bike the more I like it




what a nice comp !!! thank you sir !!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 18, 2014)

The true essence of what a rat rod bicycle is supposed to be.
 Great work, Man!


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 19, 2014)

*another bender in the books*

been on a bender !!


----------

